# Dry skin on legs



## wvpumpkin (Apr 8, 2008)

My legs look leopardy and dry. What is the best moistuizer that will soften,smooth out and make my legs glow instead of looking dull??? They look this way even without tanner on, but the tanner does enhance the lines/splotchy look. Please help. How do I get the hydrated? I don't like any of the oil of olay cream/oil body washes. thanks


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=dry+legs


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the links Aprill !


----------



## mowgli (Apr 10, 2008)

exfoliate and moisturise!


----------



## natatatt (Apr 14, 2008)

Definitely pure shea butter...you have to melt it, but it is great


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 22, 2008)

Its kinda pricey but I use dermalogica's body lotion (w/AHA) or dermalogica's ultra body lotion.

Whatgreatskin.com is the cheapest place i found them available.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2008)

I really love Dove Cream Oil. I know you said that you don't really like stuff like that but trust me it works. It also has a great smell as well.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 22, 2008)

I was going to mention exfoliating!!! I use an exfoliating hydro towel. Jergens makes a great moisturizing body wash. be sure yo rinse well before using self tanner because extra oils will leave blotchy marks on your legs!


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 22, 2008)

Soap and Glory sugar scrub?? I know it's not a moisturiser but it does work wonders. It smells like sweets too!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

I know you don't oily stuff but right when I finish taking a shower i put baby oil while my skin is still wet and pat myself dry with a towel. I then use Johnson's baby oil lotion. I have oily skin and this is literally the only stuff that gives my legs a natural sheen without feeling or looking oily and mind you I really hate anything oily (I have oily face and hair, gross)


----------



## Runlinds (Apr 23, 2008)

I have this problem too....seems like no matter how thick the lotion I buy is, my legs are always dry.


----------



## msmack (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *natatatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely pure shea butter...you have to melt it, but it is great You can also melt it with sweet almond oil to make it a bit more spreadable.


----------



## ath3na2K8 (Apr 25, 2008)

exfoliate with sugar mixed in baby oil.

or

after shower apply baby oil and towel dry.


----------



## missjade (Jun 24, 2008)

i hate when i shave my legs (and i mean take about 15 mins makin sure evry bit of hait is removed) and after moisturising my legs still feel prickley..........i dont want to b lyin with my man and feel like a cactus!!! anyone else the same? lol


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep, exfoliate to get rid of dead skin and smooth out any rough skin and then moisturize to keep skin soft and smooth. Try a exfoliater that is oil based (like The Body Shop's Aromatherapy Uplifting Salt Scrub). They tend to be more expensive but would definately be more smoothing for your skin. Finish with a moisturizing moisturizer like The Body Shop's Shea Body Butter. If you worry about oiliness or stickyness of moisturizers that are too thick, wear a pair of tights/long pants so that the moisturizer won't transfer to your bed sheets at night. I use socks when I apply vasaline on my dry feet at night.


----------



## fiercely (Jun 29, 2008)

I highly recommend using Nivea Soft Moisturizing Creme. Buy Nivea Soft Moisturizing Creme Online at drugstore.com

It has a light but nice smell, and makes me feel moisturized for most of the day.


----------

